# 

## nonaq

Witam
Muszę wykonać 2 bramy przesuwne po 4m szerokości i ok 2 m wysokości. Muszą być szczelne. Pomyślałem o zastosowaniu paneli PCV. Coś takiego : http://www.topfence.eu/index.html

Czy ktoś ma takie ogrodzenie ? Jak to jest trwałe, jak się stosuje ? Nigdzie na żadnym forum nie znalazłem żadnych informacji na ten temat. Czy polecacie coś innego do zabudowy profilu takiej bramy ?

----------


## Piczman

No wcale to głupie nie jest.
Ja podchodzę do tematu ogrodzenia tak że ma być tanie i dobrze wyglądać.
Jak to to się nie przewróci pod ciężarem dużego skaczącego psa to biorę  :smile: 
Może ktoś się jeszcze wypowie, może ktoś widział? Dotknął ?

----------


## Piczman

Dostałem wycenę na ogrodzenie 20 mb z bramą i furtką.
Miało by to kosztować 5,2 tyś zł.
Cena taka sobie, nie drogo ale też nie tanio ,,,
PS.Robią tez z tego wiaty i altanki, nawet ładne  :smile:

----------


## Piotr_Bodnar

W życiu bym nie chciał czegoś takiego. Płot to ma być coś solidnego. Plastik kojarzy mi se z latwopalnoscia i tandetą. Mozna ladny drewniany zrobic i na pewno nie za takie pieniadze. Podmorowka z kostki brukowej np i szczebelki z drewna. Mnie taki plot bedzie kosztowal 2000 tys material i 3000 robocizna. 35 mb. Brama liczona osobno, bo otwierana pilotem.

----------


## Piczman

Zrobiłeś już ?
Jesli tak to dawaj zdjęcia tej kostki brukowej jako podmurówki  :smile:

----------


## sylviaa222

Ogrodzenie z plastiku wcale nie musi być tandetne, brzydkie i niesolidne, a wręcz przeciwnie. Mój znajomy znalazł fajne ogrodzenie tutaj: http://www.ogrodzeniaplastikowe.pl/ . Wybrał ogrodzenie exclusive i jest zadowolony, więc warto się zastanowić nad zastąpieniem drewna plastikiem  :wink:

----------


## jacek.zoo

> Ogrodzenie z plastiku wcale nie musi być tandetne, brzydkie i niesolidne, a wręcz przeciwnie. Mój znajomy znalazł fajne ogrodzenie tutaj: http://www.ogrodzeniaplastikowe.pl/ . Wybrał ogrodzenie exclusive i jest zadowolony, więc warto się zastanowić nad zastąpieniem drewna plastikiem


i zarejstrowalas sie na forum tylko po to zeby w watku sprzed 4 lat powiedziec ze twoj znajomy jest zadowolony z firmy z linku? oj tandetna reklama jak te ogrodzenia

----------

